# exciting hunt!



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

went out this morning and set up in a spot where i have had luck in the past. called for about 30sec and stopped and in about 30 more seconds i heard footsteps in the snow behind me. a coyote then appeared about 5 feet from me to my right and there was still one coming. the next one appeared about 10 feet to my left. i sat perfectly still watchin the one to my right and when he got about 10 feet away and was about to run i pulled my rifle and aimed on him he started to run and i dropped him about 15 yards then turned to the other just to find out my gun was jammed and the coyote was just sittin there about 40 yards. got the gun un jammed and it took off running and i missed! oh well it was very exciting, first time i have called in 2! sorry for the long post!
Michael


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations on the hunt. Nice photos too!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

NICE!! And don't you worry about long posts, just adds more visualizations to the story, which was a great one!! Great to see the younger bucks out there keeping the sport alive.

What gun/caliber you shooting, and how did it jam? :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Its beter to have a long post instead of an uninforming one, yeah, what gun, caliber


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

its a savage .223 with a 6.5X20X50 scope, shooting 55gr black hills softpoints, well when i ejected the shell the casing didnt go all the way out and when i pushed the bolt back in i got the casing and the new round.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds like a case of coyote nerves.
Good job anyway, and keep up the good work


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats and nice pictures.
Dan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

coyotekiller3006 said:


> its a savage .223 with a 6.5X20X50 scope, shooting 55gr black hills softpoints, well when i ejected the shell the casing didnt go all the way out and when i pushed the bolt back in i got the casing and the new round.


It sounds like your extractor is ok, but your ejector is hanging up. Pull your bolt and get some good lubricant into it. Something that doesn't turn to heavy grease in cold weather. If you pulled your bolt back far enough to pick up a new cartridge your rifle should have ejected the empty.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah i just cleaned it good today.. im hopin that it will help, im off school till the second and im hopin to raise quite a comotion with the coyotes haha!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Knock 'em dead!! Have fun and take lots of pics.


----------

